# Your thoughts on Aliens :D



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

So thinking about how many things us GP people have in common and I am wondering where you all stand on Aliens, Lockness, Big foot....ect ect. I light of the mysterious bird and other animal deaths it triggered this thread.

Do you believe in these things or similar things? 

I am a firm believer in Aliens. No way we are it or even the smartest lmao.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

My wife watched Montel Williams and the psychic psycho which ever you want to call her can't for the life of me I can't remember her name. Any who she said that the aliens would make them selves know in the year 2010. So much for that LOL. I won't believe untill me and Cartman are probed LOL:hammer::hammer:


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I think there are aliens.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

:rofl: How did I know this was coming?!

I agree with you. The way I see it is this. *puts science geek hat on*

Each galaxy can contain between 10 million and 10 trillion stars. And then astronomers estimate between 100 billion and 1 trillion galaxies in the universe. Taking the averages of each, that comes out to between 10 sextillion and 1 septillion stars. Each with the possibility of having one or more planets orbiting them.

And that's just the KNOWN universe. There's actually MORE universe out there than we can see because the speed of light hasn't reached that far -- and we can only see as far as the speed of light has gone.

Those odds are waaaaaaaaaay too high for me to honestly believe there aren't other things out there. Even if it's just microbial life and not Independence Day or Alien or Predator-style aliens, lol.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Sylvia Browne is her name LOL. I had to look it up


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

k8nkane said:


> or Alien or Predator-style aliens, lol.


I am totally ready for them! I got my acid proof shielding in my closet and mud kept in cool jars. I gots this when they are ready for some of me!!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

i think this universe is WAYYYYY to big for us to be the only planet with intelligent life. I have no spooky story or anything I have physically seen lol but i believe we are not alone.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I believe there could be other life out there...but then again.. I am weird and think Zombies will happen too. 

>.>
<.<


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah there are probably aliens cruising around the universe somewhere but we're probably not interesting enough to visit .

Loch Ness... I'd love to believe it but there's just too much attention on that lake for someone not to have proper footage of the monster. Plus there would have to be a population of them in there not just one, so you'd think they would have been sprung by now.

There's gotta be some interesting stuff that hasn't been discovered yet. The ocean is very deep. There's lots of rainforest left too...


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Dude, anyone has to be fooling themselves to think there is NOT life other than us. It may not be the aliens from Independence day or Aliens period, but yeah they are out there and who knows, we could be the aliens, lol. I just truely connot believe we evolved form apes, sorry y'all can bash me for that but I just don't beleive it. As for Big Foot, Loch Ness, Unicorns, phoenix's, hobits all of it, yes I beleive there is a reason these books fiction or not are made up, somewhere, someplace this universe exists wheret things like ths live, may not be here but yeah.... o k I'm done


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

"E.T. phone home"
thats all it took and I was a believer.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Of course there are aliens and a big foot and a loch ness. Just because we can not see them doesn't mean it isn't so.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

MY MIKADO said:


> Of course there are aliens and a big foot and a loch ness. Just because we can not see them doesn't mean it isn't so.


We've explored less than 5% of the ocean. We have no idea how much of the rainforests we've explored. And there's a HUUUUGE network of underground caves ACROSS the world that have been unexplored; we've explored LESS than 1% of them.

One cave, the Son Doong in Vietnam, was just showcased on the National Geographic website. It was JUST discovered last summer and is now the world's largest cave system. It's so large that it can fit a New York Skyscraper in it; the main passage is ~2.8 miles long and hasn't been explored fully because of seasonal floodwaters. It has a huge rainforest inside of it, with it's own cloud cover, and underground river that travels through 1.6 miles of it.

Not to mention all the underground caves that are flooded because of rising waters that we don't have the technology scuba gear-wise to get past.

Now, just because we haven't been in those caves or in the ocean to see all the plant/animal life, etc, doesn't mean it doesn't exist!

We don't even know our own PLANET fully, let alone the solar system, lol.

Here's a pic of the cave:


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

I personally think it is greedy to think we are it in such a huge universe so I am a believer but that just me


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Females.......

Proof positive we are not alone.....


:hammer:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

omg Dave you are such a brat, lol, you all would be lost with out us and ya know it


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I believe that we're not alone in this world of ours. My take on the Loch-Ness and Big Foot, Yetti, Abominable Snow Man or whatever you wanna call it, is debatable, imo. Between science, astrology/astronomy, and legends, folklore and old wives' tales, anything could be possible. I do believe in spirits and things of the like, based on my Native American and Hispanic heritage. This should be an interesting conversation.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I believe in aliens.

I believe that Nessi once lived, but she lives no more.

I don't believe in Big Foot.

I believe time travel is possible, and we know how to do it, we just don't have the means to make it happen YET.

I believe Elvis faked his death, but he is really dead now.

I believe in angels.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

smokey_joe said:


> I believe Elvis faked his death, but he is really dead now.


To quote Men in Black. "Elvis isn't dead... he just went home.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I believe in God, the rest are debatable.
Anyway stock up on ammo for the Zombie invasion!
I have my Marlin 336 and my Ruger P97.
I need a Mossberg and an AR 15 and then I will be ready for them.
Don't forget to sharpen your blades!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> I believe in God, the rest are debatable.
> Anyway stock up on ammo for the Zombie invasion!
> I have my Marlin 336 and my Ruger P97.
> I need a Mossberg and an AR 15 and then I will be ready for them.
> Don't forget to sharpen your blades!


:goodpost:

Agreed. I myself have seen proof of God & the enemy.

I never understood how ppl can believe in aliens vs. spiritual beings but to each their own.

As far as ammo - my hubby is stocking up just to work in Jacksonville


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Guys should read up on the philadelphia experiment or the rainbow project. Pretty disturbing stuff 

I respect God but sometimes I am afraid to think about existance too deep so I don't. I just hope that if there is a God and I act good towards people, that he will hoook it up for me and my loved ones.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

My life is simplified because of my faith.
Since I believe in a certain way and have
the confidence in my redeemer....then Aliens and any other 
being has no authority over me. 
I dont dis believe there is possible life here or there or where ever.
I just know they have no power over me or any influence on my fate.
So they are really ..not important.


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Sampsons Dad said:


> I believe in God, the rest are debatable.
> Anyway stock up on ammo for the Zombie invasion!
> I have my Marlin 336 and my Ruger P97.
> I need a Mossberg and an AR 15 and then I will be ready for them.
> Don't forget to sharpen your blades!


:goodpost:

I almost forgot the Zombie invasion, good point. Yes, you need the three weapons, high cap. mag pistol, good shotgun (double 00 buckshot) and an AR, AK, or something else with 30 round+ mags. I think I'm ready..... :woof:


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

DMTWI said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> I almost forgot the Zombie invasion, good point. Yes, you need the three weapons, high cap. mag pistol, good shotgun (double 00 buckshot) and an AR, AK, or something else with 30 round+ mags. I think I'm ready..... :woof:


Dont forget the blades!
Gotta have the sword, dagger, and the knife!


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

k8nkane said:


> We've explored less than 5% of the ocean. We have no idea how much of the rainforests we've explored. And there's a HUUUUGE network of underground caves ACROSS the world that have been unexplored; we've explored LESS than 1% of them.
> 
> One cave, the Son Doong in Vietnam, was just showcased on the National Geographic website. It was JUST discovered last summer and is now the world's largest cave system. It's so large that it can fit a New York Skyscraper in it; the main passage is ~2.8 miles long and hasn't been explored fully because of seasonal floodwaters. It has a huge rainforest inside of it, with it's own cloud cover, and underground river that travels through 1.6 miles of it.
> 
> ...


Thats probably the coolest landscape picture i have ever seen.


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Sampsons Dad said:


> Dont forget the blades!
> Gotta have the sword, dagger, and the knife!


My wife doesn't let me have those, I always cut myself.....


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

DMTWI said:


> My wife doesn't let me have those, I always cut myself.....


Hahaha..well you better get some bats!


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Sampsons Dad said:


> Hahaha..well you better get some bats!


 Right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

i need some 380 rounds. cant seem to find any lol
i believe in God and that He created & is the ultimate.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

If there were a zombie invasion, I'd be killed immediately, lol. I'd be one of those stupid people in the movies who walks up to the little girl covered in blood with the crazy eyes, asking her if she was okay, when everyone watching the movie is like, HECK NO SHE AIN'T OKAY, WHAT THE HECK ARE YOU THINKING?? RUN THE OTHER WAY, DON'T YOU REALIZE THIS IS A ZOMBIE MOVIE?!?!

LOL.

I believe in God and in evolution and the possibility of other life in the solar system. They don't have to be mutually exclusive like a lot of people think. (This isn't directed at anyone here, btw, just a statement about my experiences elsewhere. )


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I think that there are aliens among us, perhaps even on this forum Seriously, back in the day, all I needed was an X-FILES marathon and a fatty, and I knew the truth was out there somewhere LOL!


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

I don't believe in aliens, not until I see one that is. But this thread reminds me of story, one of my friends in high school daddy lost his mind one day and went out side in his underwear and threaten to shoot his neighbors because he said they were aliens, AND yes that was a massive run on sentence.


----------

